# cutting out a wooden clock (start)



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

started to cut out a wooden clock form african mahogany lumber about 1/4 to 5/16 thick
not finished yet but getting there ,turns out its a big job as i had to convert 3d files to
2d each part had to be looked at editted catalogue and an image made as the clock was all in russian

3d wooden clock to 2d cuts - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like your work, Stan.

'shows the hobbyist what can be achieved.


----------



## trentgarber (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice. My wife and I have been wanting to make a clock but I believe it is too advanced for us at this point.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks great so far. You must have a lot of time in the conversion? Looking forward to seeing the completed clock.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Truly amazing Stan, I sit here in awe of you.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks great Stan. I have a question or two. The long rod that extends below the frame of the drawing appears to be a pendulum rod. Is it and is there a mainspring that powers it?

You mention in the video that you need a lathe for some of the parts. The Taig lathe that Lee Valley sells would be a good fit with this type project. Taig Miniature Lathe for Wood or Metal - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*thanks everyone*

I just loved some of these 3D files but i could not do anything with them ,so I found a way to take them apart then cut the files in a *.dxf format and assemble them back to 3D.Thankgoodness the people who designed the object made it accurate as when i take it apart i am hoping it fits when i cut the part
An example.....

3D horse converted to 2D and cut out - YouTube 3d horse to 2D
This guy was hard to do its hard to separate the parts in 3d and then convert to 2D


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

the pendulum according to the diagram or file is very long like 52 in ,I believe you just load up the weight on a pulley ,to be honest i have not got there yet
That might be hard to figure out from 3D file but i am working on it


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*coming along*

having trouble with the placement of the gears as there are no real diagrams 
just a solid works file


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

woodman12 said:


> the pendulum according to the diagram or file is very long like 52 in ,I believe you just load up the weight on a pulley ,to be honest i have not got there yet
> That might be hard to figure out from 3D file but i am working on it


It has been so long since I've seen pendulum clocks like that I had forgotten about the counter weight style. They were much more common when I was young and electric clocks were starting to replace pendulum and mainspring driven clocks. The counterweights on the ones I remember looked like a cross between a pine cone and a hand grenade.

Are you going to build a glass door case for it? Otherwise you'll need to find a spot on a wall where it won't get bumped.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*clock hanging*

to tell you the truth I have not thought that far but wall space in my shop is not much left ,a glass case might be an answer and in my office in the house


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you do build a case I would go glass on 3 sides at least at the top so you can show the works off.


----------



## clarkjw16423 (Mar 19, 2014)

I really can't wait to see how this project turns out. I could see myself getting incredibly exciting as everything starts to fall into place. Good work, thus far!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*assembled but gears not setup*

assembled but not finished ,gears and shafts need to be setup 
and I don't have a weight yet


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very interesting project


----------

